# Нужен совет знающего человека



## moloshansk (30 Сен 2010)

Поступив в музыкальное училище,стал вопрос о покупке баяна,ато на моём рубине далеко не уедишь,а какой покупать не знаю?Денег гдето 4000$,за такую сумму возможно найти хороший инструмент?


----------



## Евгений51 (30 Сен 2010)

*moloshansk*,
Хороший нет. Может ребята посоветуют сносный Юпитер в Украине.
или у тех кто отыграл своё. Думаю найдёшь.


----------



## ze_go (30 Сен 2010)

на Украине за 4000 сносного юпитера не найти - от 6-6,5 и выше начинаются цены. 4000 - это "Украина" б.у. в сносном состоянии.


----------



## dsch (30 Сен 2010)

Ну что вы человека пугаете? Для училища вполне подойдет прилично подержанный инструмент, за такие деньги встречал множество Юпитеров.


----------



## MAN (1 Окт 2010)

А вот этот "Левша" за 90 тыс.р. не подойдёт? Или он продан уже?http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_820

P.S. Оп! Простите, только сейчас глянул профиль. Автор-то, оказывается, из Украины! moloshansk, в Киеве есть человек, который Вам, возможно, мог бы помочь.
Он бывший музыкант (закончил консерваторию), но занимается ремонтом и настройкой баянов и аккордеонов профессионального класса. Вот его сайт: Мир баяна


----------



## ze_go (1 Окт 2010)

dsch писал:


> за такие деньги встречал множество Юпитеров


3-голосых, 4-рядных - согласен, но 4-голосых, 5-рядных, цельнопланочных - это навряд ли


----------



## dsch (1 Окт 2010)

ze_go писал:


> 3-голосых, 4-рядных - согласен, но 4-голосых, 5-рядных, цельнопланочных - это навряд ли


видел, видел. Свой 5-рядный, 4-голосный, цельнопланочный сейчас продаю за 60 тыс. Пусть это не совсем Юпитер (в смысле, не московской фабрики), но аналог.


----------



## ze_go (1 Окт 2010)

аналог юпитеру - только юпитер, всё остальное - от лукавого (ИМХО)


----------



## dsch (1 Окт 2010)

ze_go писал:


> аналог юпитеру - только юпитер


отчасти соглашусь. Но видел я и аутентичные Юпитера за приблизительно такие же деньги.
А для студента училища и аналог будет очень неплох. Там главное освоить пятирядность и многотембровость. После Рубина-то.


----------



## ze_go (1 Окт 2010)

dsch писал:


> Но видел я и аутентичные Юпитера за приблизительно такие же деньги.


 проблема в том, что потом в этот инструмент (это я о "Юпитере" за 4000$) нужно будет "вложить" ещё немалую сумму денег, чтоб "довести" его до, скажем так, удобоваримого состояния


----------



## Евгений51 (1 Окт 2010)

*dsch*,
Он же у Вас без Выборки. Я говорил уже с начальником отдела куль туры. Каким образом перечислением это сделать. [email protected] yandex.ru отпишитесь поговорим.


----------



## dsch (1 Окт 2010)

Евгений51 писал:


> dsch,
> Он же у Вас без Выборки. Я говорил уже с начальником отдела куль туры. Каким образом перечислением это сделать. [email protected] yandex.ru отпишитесь поговорим.


Вы меня с кем-то путаете Да и баян с выборкой...
ze_go писал:


> проблема в том, что потом в этот инструмент (это я о "Юпитере" за 4000$) нужно будет "вложить" ещё немалую сумму денег, чтоб "довести" его до, скажем так, удобоваримого состояния


Вы - максималист, кажется. Еще раз повторюсь, для студента училища пойдет и такой инструмент. Да и не обязательно на Юпитере зацикливаться. Можно подержанную Зонту взять, например, или ту же Украину. Если добавить еще денег, то и Акко.


----------



## Евгений51 (1 Окт 2010)

*dsch*,
Покупайте сразу нормальный баян. В моём возрасте можно на дерьме наигрывать. Вам надо учиться. Простой пример. Я играл в училише на России. Учил некоторые пассажи очень долго , не шли.Не потому , что не хватало техники, а потому , что не хватало ответа в баяне. ( а это не рубин) Купил плохинький юпитер Со слепой клавиатурой и через месяц у меня на академе 5. В институте мне его хватило до 3 го курса, потом комиссия сказала, что можно не приезжать. пришлось покупать нормальный заказной Юпитер. 
До сих пор помню это счастливое время, когда не надо точить, а просто надо играть, он всё делает, что хочешь. Не пожадничай , инструмент покупается один раз для учёбы. Потом будут другие. Не спешите, даже за эти деньги, найдёте хороший баян, к посредникам не обращяйтесь


----------



## dsch (1 Окт 2010)

*Евгений51*,
в этой теме форума не я покупаю инструмент
Полностью с Вами согласен, моя история похожа, в училище купил тот самый инструмент ("аналог"), который сейчас продаю, как раз таки "для учебы". Последние два года на нем почти не играю, так как он меня уже не устраивает. Играю на довольно хорошем казенном инструменте. И вот сейчас продаю, чтобы приобрести себе уже приличный баян. 
Но речь здесь идет не обо мне, а о пользователе moloshansk, который спросил, какой инструмент купить за 4000$. Вот я и предложил человеку такие варианты: аналоги Юпитера, Зонту, Украину... А чтобы купить "сразу нормальный баян", это надо еще деньги искать. Мы же не знаем, какая ситуация у человека. Что ж ему еще год-два на рубине играть? Он купит сейчас за 4000, если не раздолбает, то закончив училище, продаст этот инструмент почти без потерь в деньгах.


----------



## ze_go (1 Окт 2010)

dsch писал:


> ...Зонту, Украину...



Инструменты, отбивающие охоту заниматься

dsch писал:


> Вы - максималист, кажется.


неужели стремление к лучшему (в рамках разумного - финансы, в частности) - это не есть хорошо?


----------



## dsch (1 Окт 2010)

*ze_go*,
у Вас, наверное, сейчас очень хороший инструмент? 
А посмотрите с позиции человека, задавшего вопрос. 
Устал уже повторять одну и ту же мысль, но баянисту, получившему после Рубина 5-рядный многотембровый инструмент, пусть и не лучший в своем роде, такая мысль (о неохоте заниматься) не придет в голову как минимум первые три года. Сужу по себе.


----------



## ze_go (1 Окт 2010)

dsch писал:


> у Вас, наверное, сейчас очень хороший инструмент?


 юпитер 1980 года, фабричный, правда лет 7-8 назад прошедший некоторую модернизацию, да и сам попутно много вещей с ним проделал, да и сделаю в будущем (смещение оси основного ряда, безлюфтовые сцепки, отключалку 2-4 и прочее)

dsch писал:


> баянисту, получившему после Рубина 5-рядный многотембровый инструмент, пусть и не лучший в своем роде, такая мысль (о неохоте заниматься) не придет в голову как минимум первые три года



это пока он не возьмёт в руки (у кого-то) инструмент повыше классом (тоже сужу по себе)


----------



## dsch (1 Окт 2010)

ze_go писал:


> юпитер 1980 года, фабричный, правда лет 7-8 назад прошедший некоторую модернизацию, да и сам попутно много вещей с ним проделал, да и сделаю в будущем (смещение оси основного ряда, безлюфтовые сцепки, отключалку 2-4 и прочее)


Думаю, хороший
Ладно, мне кажется, тему эту пора закрывать. У всех просто разный смысл словосочетания "хороший инструмент". Я сам помню, что в начале обучения в училище для меня "инструмент за 4000" был хорошим. Теперь, конечно, взгляды изменились. 
Мой совет человеку, задавшему вопрос: посмотрите несколько баянов за Вашу сумму и определитесь, нужен ли Вам подобный инструмент или будете ждать еще, копить деньги.
Но на Вашем месте, брал бы сейчас.


----------



## ze_go (1 Окт 2010)

dsch писал:


> У всех просто разный смысл словосочетания "хороший инструмент"


 согласен на все 100%


----------



## zet10 (2 Окт 2010)

MAN писал:


> А вот этот "Левша" за 90 тыс.р. не подойдёт? Или он продан уже?


Баян еще в наличии,за 3 тыс.у.е(или 90 т.р) очень даже хороший вариант для начала.


----------

